# Holy cow



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

My son sent me a text this morning while he was out turkey hunting and asked me to bring him a clean pair of underwear! Thinking either someone came up and shot one of his decoys or a bird gobbled and scarred the crap out of him. NOPE a BEAR walked by at 15 yards. He said his blind stinks now. He said he was so surprised he didn't think to take a picture.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Wow! What county?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

There was a bear sighted in Mantua, Hudson and Brecksville this week...


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

AWESOME !
except for the dirty blind.....


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Southern Ashtabula. He got a turkey later in the morning too WHAT a day. He asked me to go I guess I should have went.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

That's one for the record books how cool and nerve wracking


----------

